# Emano / Peter Roos has checked in ;-)



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi guys,

Another NS, VSL-forum and midi-mockup member has just checked in. I am full-blown amateur trying to make orchestral noises with my five "studio" PC's. Although I make my money as independent IT-designer/engineer/consultant, I was lucky to be able to rent an isolated room in a former studio building. So, during work, I can play a lot of (loud) film music and classical stuff, and in my occasional free hours I try to play with all my toys.

If you've never seen it, check my website. A few demos and a list of the stuff that I have.

Take care,

Peter Roos
www.PeterRoos.com


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey!

Who is this guy?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 21, 2004)

Lol :wink: 
Hiya Craig!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 21, 2004)

Peter-man!!!

How are ya? Nice to have you here. Welcome!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Peter 
Now, is there a way to let only the cool people from NS come here and shut out the others? :twisted:  :wink:


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Peter - and Craig too


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 22, 2004)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Hi Peter
> Now, is there a way to let only the cool people from NS come here and shut out the others? :twisted:  :wink:



I certainly hope so. Let's ask Frederick :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 22, 2004)

Haha - sorry, no 'uncool NS'er' filter available - even the UAD precision limiter failed to provide one :o Of course Porky's revenge would be to let Simon & Chocothrax to be the forum "bar bouncers" lol.


----------

